# Riparium Bowl-2 gal



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided to take down my ebi riparium so that I could use it for another project. I wanted to keep my riparium plants going so I decided on a super low tech bowl. This bowl only uses a 15watt 6500k compact fluorescent bulb, no filter or heater. 

Substrate: Sand from my local river
Driftwood from my local river
Fauna: Gardeneri Kilifish fry
Riparium Plants: Baby Panda Bamboo
Echinodorus cordifolius
pilea grandifolia

Submerged Plants: Anubias nana
Narrow leaf java fern


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

This is really pretty!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I agree that's beautiful. I also really like the table that's nice.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dope!


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! Im hoping everything grows in a little taller


----------

